
Feral Hosting is back online and accepting new signups - i336_
https://www.feralhosting.com/pricing
======
i336_
The pricing page is where the homepage redirects now, and is the source of the
most relevant information.

Unfortunately the homepage adjustments for the pricing page have hidden the
info about what happened to Feral. That can be found here:
[https://www.feralhosting.com/roadmap/reason](https://www.feralhosting.com/roadmap/reason)

